# Thanked total not matching profile?



## somniumaeternum (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey guys, I noticed that my thanked total on my posts doesn't match the ones in the profile.. Something like 7 or 8 thanks posts but only 4 show up. 

Not really a huge deal to me, but more curious about if there's something wrong or I'm just not understanding the system properly.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 8, 2011)

It's thanked threads you've started. You can't thank a post.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jul 8, 2011)

So it's amount of thanks threads started instead of the total thanks received? Basically, getting multiple thanks on the same thread doesn't modify the count on the left it looks like. 

Anyways, no worries. Thanks!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 8, 2011)

Yup you got it


----------



## Dan (Jul 10, 2011)

Nope he's actually right, Mine should equal over 69 but is isnt.

Not that im bothered with having it left at 69  just i should have more too.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 10, 2011)

Odd as he has 4 and when I just thanked this thread the count went up to 5... it's also possible for anyone that's had an account through multiple database moves that the counts got thrown off by threads being lost / deleted etc

If you're REALLY worried about it you can PM Alex as it would be a database issue the mods can't do anything about...


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jul 11, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Odd as he has 4 and when I just thanked this thread the count went up to 5... it's also possible for anyone that's had an account through multiple database moves that the counts got thrown off by threads being lost / deleted etc
> 
> If you're REALLY worried about it you can PM Alex as it would be a database issue the mods can't do anything about...


 

Thanks for investigating. Don't really care enough to cause someone to do SQL work.. maybe if I have like 4000 thanks and it still shows 5 or something


----------



## Dan (Jul 11, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Odd as he has 4 and when I just thanked this thread the count went up to 5... it's also possible for anyone that's had an account through multiple database moves that the counts got thrown off by threads being lost / deleted etc
> 
> If you're REALLY worried about it you can PM Alex as it would be a database issue the mods can't do anything about...



It went up to 70  and i was really hoping it would stay at 69....












giggedy


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Odd as he has 4 and when I just thanked this thread the count went up to 5... it's also possible for anyone that's had an account through multiple database moves that the counts got thrown off by threads being lost / deleted etc
> 
> If you're REALLY worried about it you can PM Alex as it would be a database issue the mods can't do anything about...



This is correct. There is a counter that needs to be updated after post moves/deletions, or from banned users thanking threads.


----------

